# Valencia neighborhood advice



## palooka (May 9, 2017)

We expect to send our young children to school in the La Canyada neighborhood, and would like to rent an independent home near enough that we can walk or bike to the school each day. Is this a good neighborhood for a family? Can we rent a good home for less than 1700 euro per month? Or would you advise to rent elsewhere (L'Eliana? Or somewhere even further?) and rely on public transport or a car to get to school each day?

Thanks!


----------



## DC Jessica (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Palooka. We recently did a house-search in Valencia and had a lot of help from Anthony at perfectspain.com. I imagine he could help you as well.

How old are your children? We'll be moving to Valencia next month and have a 10-year-old daughter and a 14-year-old son. 

Good luck! Jessica.


----------

